# Question for Paedo-Baptism pastors.



## earl40 (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you discipline your members who refuse to baptize their children?


----------



## earl40 (Jul 24, 2013)

I guess I should say "have their children baptized".


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 24, 2013)

Is it a sin to not have your children baptized?


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jul 24, 2013)

Romans922 said:


> Is it a sin to not have your children baptized?


Per the Westminster Standards, it is "a great sin to contemn or neglect this ordinance" (WCF 23.5). That being said, the manner in which a session addresses such issues is really a question requiring great pastoral wisdom. I look forward to hearing how various churches handle the matter.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 24, 2013)

I am not a paedobaptist, but I would question as to why someone would join a church that believed differently about baptism than they did.


----------



## JML (Jul 24, 2013)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I am not a paedobaptist, but I would question as to why someone would join a church that believed differently about baptism than they did.



Oftentimes it is a choice between a Reformed Paedobaptistic church or an Arminian, secularized Credobaptist church. If you are in a location for a long period of time and this is the choice that you have, I personally would join the Reformed Paedobaptistic church if they would allow it.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 24, 2013)

John Lanier said:


> If you are in a location for a long period of time and this is the choice that you have, I personally would join the Reformed Paedobaptistic church if they would allow it.



I think they would allow you to join, though you would not be allowed to be in any official position. I am here to be corrected if I am wrong here.


----------



## JML (Jul 24, 2013)

earl40 said:


> I think they would allow you to join, though you would not be allowed to be in any official position. I am here to be corrected if I am wrong here.



It depends on the denomination. PCA & OPC - Yes. RPCNA - No. Not sure about others.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 24, 2013)

Dearly Bought said:


> Per the Westminster Standards, it is "a great sin to contemn or neglect this ordinance" (WCF 23.5). That being said, the manner in which a session addresses such issues is really a question requiring great pastoral wisdom. I look forward to hearing how various churches handle the matter.



Indeed this is a pastoral issue that I was wondering about in that the WCF says it is a "great sin" to neglect baptizing ones children. No doubt the following applies.........Of course if ones conscience is in direct opposition to His Word is why I asked.

II. God alone is Lord of the conscience,[10] and has left it free from the doctrines and commandments of men, which are, in any thing, contrary to His Word; or beside it, if matters of faith, or worship.[11] So that, to believe such doctrines, or to obey such commands, out of conscience, is to betray true liberty of conscience:[12] and the requiring of an implicit faith, and an absolute and blind obedience, is to destroy liberty of conscience, and reason also.[13]


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 24, 2013)

John Lanier said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > I think they would allow you to join, though you would not be allowed to be in any official position. I am here to be corrected if I am wrong here.
> ...




That is a very broad incorrect statement. To add to PCA/OPC, it depends on the Session. They decide.


----------



## KMK (Jul 24, 2013)

au5t1n said:


> In the event that they were unable to persuade the individual or family, I believe they would make an effort to help facilitate a peaceable transfer to a Reformed Baptist church.



Does your church hold to Westminster?


----------



## seajayrice (Jul 24, 2013)

au5t1n said:


> It should be noted that discipline encompasses more than just censure. It includes the process of teaching and shepherding. I can only answer the question as it pertains to my own Church. If a member became firmly persuaded of believer's baptism, the Session would perform its due diligence to persuade him otherwise. In the event that they were unable to persuade the individual or family, I believe they would make an effort to help facilitate a peaceable transfer to a Reformed Baptist church.



Excellent point, discipline begins at the pulpit. The oath of membership in reformed bodies usually denotes conformity with the confession of that particular body. Having said that, paedobaptism is often the last domino to fall for many contemporary evangelicals. Crossing the bridge to covenant theology is a process for some as was the case with myself. Patience and love are the order in my estimate.


----------

